# Uber gets rid of its bikes and scooters. Thank you Uber.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Well, thats a great decision. It saves me running over the ****s. The last thing the major arterials need is these slow moving cockroaches slowing down traffic.

This is not to convey that I hate or have little concern for any of my fellow man. My explanation of my “accidental“ use of a cyclist as a “speed hump” will be: “Sorry your Honour, I swerved to avoid the rat crossing the road and watched in horror as the cyclist disappeared under my car. I was so concerned about the cyclists welfare that I immediately reversed back over the top of him in my haste to check on his welfare. I shall remain traumatised for life.“

Apparently there is substantial benefit to the community from normal well adjusted people becoming cockroaches on two wheels. The cost to health services is substantially reduced by increased levels of fitness. So, if you accidentally run over one of the ****s, make sure that they are not a burden on the health system by pulling out your wheel brace and finishing the job.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Found your pic on the net...


----------

